# CWM Recovery



## RivKristopher (Aug 18, 2011)

So i got my atrix rooted and everything but for some reason it will not boot up to recovery with CWM, i can boot up to the fastboot fine but for some reason it will not boot up to the CWM at all ?

Any idea ?:erm (1):


----------



## jzaslice (Aug 2, 2011)

Which recovery are you using?? More than likely you'll have to use root explorer (easiest way) to delete install_recovery.sh located in /system/etc/
I'm guessing you still get into the stock recovery. Hope it helps.
Edit: also I'm assuming your unlocked and running some gingerbread rom.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

